# Maria Kanellis's makeup



## girl507 (Apr 3, 2010)

How do i do my makeup like hers?


http://cache2.asset-cache.net/xc/813...0A760B0D811297

http://cache2.asset-cache.net/xc/849...0A760B0D811297


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 4, 2010)

false lashes will be a must! so seems to use simple eyes with blackliner. so perhaps using a pencil like ud 24/7 in zero would be good to use on the upper and lowder lash line and you can easily smudge it. in the last picture she has very pale lips so perhaps myth lippie by mac applied with a lip brush would be good.


----------

